# The Twins - A picture story of Daisy's kids (Honaker Farm)



## elevan (Feb 20, 2011)

I've decided to start a picture story of our newest twins, Miss Diva and Kingston.

Born on 2/17/2011 sometime between 3:30 and 9:30 pm.


*Let's start with the VIDEO  of them at under 24 hours old.*

*And now a picture of the twins:*





I'll get a better picture of them soon  

*Mama, Daisy Mae:*




She's very suspicious of cameras, so a good picture of her is difficult.  She also makes pictures of the kids difficult but we'll work around that  

*Papa, Speedy Gonzales:*




This is from a few months ago, but he hasn't changed too much.

_This thread is brought to you through the enthusiasm of Dreaming of Goats.  Thank you DoG for being so excited about Daisy and her kids  _

I'll continue to update this thread with new pictures and video so that everyone can enjoy them as much as my family and DoG as we watch them grow up.

Thank you to everyone on this forum for their love of animals and their support of all of those looking for answers.

I hope that you enjoy the twins.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 20, 2011)

Hahaha thanks!!! I'm living vicariously through elevan's goats LOL   Can't wait to see some more pics!!!


----------



## neenegoat (Feb 20, 2011)

Sure enjoyed todays storytime, let;s do it again real soon!Thanks.

neenegoat


----------



## Ariel72 (Feb 21, 2011)

Great video for those of use without our own goaties to watch ...........Someday...sigh


----------



## elevan (Feb 22, 2011)

The twins at 5 days old:






Kingston.  Such a handsome and sweet little guy.  He'll make a great wether.  Can't sell him since I named him after my grandpa  






Miss Diva.  Only 5 days old and loves her kisses already  
It is so great that all we have to do is walk into the pen and there she is...ready for some loving  






Miss Diva.  Trying to get onto mama Daisy's back.  We're gonna have another kid for the llama to give "piggyback" rides too  






Miss Diva.  "Aw come on Mom!  If you were a little shorter and I were just a little taller - I would so be up there already!"






Kids...they grow up so fast don't they?  From weak and innocent to ready to hop on mom in just 5 days!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!!  Now I seriously CANNOT wait for my does to kid!! Those babies are SUPER adorable!!!!


----------



## ALEXthegoat (Feb 22, 2011)

soooo cute!! congrats!!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahaha maybe the llama will have to carry BOTH of the twins!!!! Haha


----------



## lilhill (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful babies, and yes, they do grow up fast.  I love baby kisses.


----------



## elevan (Feb 23, 2011)

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> Hahaha maybe the llama will have to carry BOTH of the twins!!!! Haha


He's already carried both Maggie and Snickers at the same time!    But now that Snickers is separated from Maggie, Jerry (llama) only has Maggie to carry.  Jerry is constantly looking into the kidding pen to check out his new "charges".  He loves the goat kids and spoils them rotten    I can't wait to be able to post pics of them playing with him - I'm sure that Miss Diva will love riding the llama!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahaha make sure Diva can't get in the buck pen!


----------



## elevan (Feb 23, 2011)

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> Hahaha make sure Diva can't get in the buck pen!


Oh goodness! Definitely learned that lesson with Maggie!  In the spring we're making some renovations to the barn to kill any chance of the young doelings using the llama to jump walls!  Until then we've got tarp strung from the rafters down to the top of the boys stalls to create some temporary walls.


----------



## elevan (Feb 23, 2011)

eta:  because I finally figured out how to add an image instead of link from photobucket


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 23, 2011)

I too am enjoying story time as we don't have goats either  Loving the pictures and video of the twins. They are absolutely precious. I would LOVE to see a pic of Maggie getting a llama ride... hehehe Wow how they grow


----------



## elevan (Feb 24, 2011)

goatdreamerCT said:
			
		

> I too am enjoying story time as we don't have goats either  Loving the pictures and video of the twins. They are absolutely precious. I would LOVE to see a pic of Maggie getting a llama ride... hehehe Wow how they grow


Here's the link to Maggie The Goat Who Controls Llamas 

Enjoy!  My goats are definitely some characters


----------



## elevan (Feb 24, 2011)

*Diva decided that I was a good climbing gym today as I was sitting in the kidding pen.  And decided to nibble the little pieces of hay while she was at it.*






We still haven't been able to get a great "head shot" of Diva  



*At 1 week old the kids have discovered the joys of climbing and are starting to get good at it too  *


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 25, 2011)

At the same time you were waiting for your Daisy, I was waiting for my Daisy to kid, I didn't want to jump in and take your moment away. I am enjoying your pictures of the kids. My Daisy kidded a couple weeks ago, after a really hard pregnancy, She had two 12 lb kids, We lost the doe(stillborn), but she has a massive buckling on her.  I am glad your Daisy had a good pregnancy and all went well.


----------



## elevan (Feb 25, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> At the same time you were waiting for your Daisy, I was waiting for my Daisy to kid, I didn't want to jump in and take your moment away. I am enjoying your pictures of the kids. My Daisy kidded a couple weeks ago, after a really hard pregnancy, She had two 12 lb kids, We lost the doe(stillborn), but she has a massive buckling on her.  I am glad your Daisy had a good pregnancy and all went well.


Congratulations on the buck and I am sorry about the doeling.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 25, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a bummer to say the least, as all of you know, at some point some of us have to make money to keep our little farms going, and she was my only full-blood I had due to kid. So I lost my only full-blood ABGA restered doeling of the season.  
  We are trying to decide if we should whether the buckling and just let the kids show him for 4H or try to sell him as a full-blood. I think in reality there are lots of good full-bloods out there and we will probably just whether him.  The doe would have been a keeper doe.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 27, 2011)

I loved the link to Maggie and Jerry. That is too stinkin' cute!! Looks like Miss. Diva is starting to train momma  They are just so precious


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 27, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## elevan (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok, back to the twins.

_I don't have any new pictures today because I'm dealing with a possible UC issue on a buckling so not a lot of time for pics.  See my other post if you want to know how he's doing._

*The twins are getting CRAZY good at climbing.  They still have not mastered getting onto their mama's back.  Diva has mastered climbing up onto my shoulders when I'm sitting in the pen though!

They are starting to eat hay pretty well alongside their mama, tasting water and grain and the minerals.

Diva is the most outgoing of the two...while Kingston is kind of laid back and shy.*

More pictures soon - I promise!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 27, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Ok, back to the twins.
> 
> _I don't have any new pictures today because I'm dealing with a possible UC issue on a buckling so not a lot of time for pics.  See my other post if you want to know how he's doing._
> 
> ...


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 27, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2!!! How cute do they sound!?!?!? Hope your buckling will be ok


----------



## elevan (Feb 28, 2011)

Time to fill up the hay feeder.  Too low and it becomes a kid bed!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 28, 2011)

AWWWW!!!!!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 28, 2011)

hehehe!!! Love their new "bed". These have got to be the cutest kids ever!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 28, 2011)

OMG That's the cutest!!!!!!!


----------



## elevan (Mar 10, 2011)

Since we dam raise our kids, we know that interaction with the kids is very important to make them tame and friendly around humans.  I believe that we have succeeded very well with the twins! 

The minute that we walk into the pen with the twins we are "attacked" for affection!  All we have to do is sit down and relax and the kids come over to visit.  Although sometimes we become a human "mountain" for them to climb  














The twins have their very own "champion", our llama Jerry.  His "job" is to protect the goats.  When he didn't start out doing very good at that we decided to keep him as a pet.  All that changed when our Lilly kidded and had Maggie.  Jerry suddenly was in love with that little goat kid and would do anything for her and to protect her.  And he is just as much in love with Daisy's twins  
The twins are not entirely sure what to make of Jerry yet...






Oh, yes we are definitely getting good at climbing and jumping!  Gotta make sure that the "dutch" door is closed on the pen even if we're only gonna be a minute.  This is Kingston wondering how to follow Diva to the other side...she had already leaped over!






Hmmm..."what's that light?"  Kingston was fascinated by the flash on DH's phone.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 10, 2011)

I like it!!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 11, 2011)

cute!


----------

